# Weekly Competition 2014-12



## Mike Hughey (Mar 18, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R F R' F' U' R U
*2. *R' U' R2 F' U2 F' R2 F R' U'
*3. *R U' R2 U F' R' U' F'
*4. *R2 U2 F' U' R' F R2 U' R U'
*5. *U' F' R U F' U2 R U R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D F L F' B U' L F D L F2 R' B2 R U2 D2 B2 R' U2 R2
*2. *R' D2 B2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 R2 B' U' L R' B2 R B R' F'
*3. *U L' U B L U' F' R' F' L U R2 U D L2 U B2 L2 D L2 U'
*4. *R2 U2 F D2 B D2 R2 B' L2 D2 F2 D' F D' R' B' D2 R D2 U2 F'
*5. *B' D2 B D2 B2 L2 R2 B U2 R2 B2 L U' R2 B D' B' D' R F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw F' L' Uw2 B2 Uw B' Rw2 R B D2 U Fw Rw B2 U2 F U B' L B2 U B F Uw Rw Fw2 Rw R B F2 R2 D2 R2 D' Uw B2 F' Uw2 Rw'
*2. *L2 Rw2 R' B2 Fw F D Rw' D' B D' Uw B' D B' Fw' F Rw Uw2 B2 F2 Rw' Uw2 U2 L' Fw' L' Rw' R2 Uw2 Fw' F Uw2 U' R2 Uw R' Uw' R' F2
*3. *F2 R Uw L' Fw2 D' L B' Rw2 D B Rw' F2 L2 Rw2 D' Fw2 U F2 U' Fw' Rw' U B Fw2 F L R' Fw L2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' B Fw2 F Rw U2 F' Rw'
*4. *L2 R D2 Uw' B2 D2 Uw' R2 F' L2 F2 R2 F2 L' Rw' Uw U' F2 R Uw2 Fw' Uw2 R' D2 L D' Fw2 Uw' R' F Uw U' Rw2 F D' Rw2 R Uw2 U2 L
*5. *F U R2 D' Uw' Rw' U B2 Rw2 B' Fw D' B2 Uw' L2 Fw' R Fw2 F' R' F2 R' B' R' Fw Uw U2 L2 Rw' Fw L' Uw2 U R' Fw D2 R B Fw' Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw' Uw2 U2 Lw F Dw' Lw Fw' Rw' Dw R' Uw2 L Lw B' Lw' Rw' B' Rw F L D' Dw Bw2 Fw L2 Rw' B' L' U2 Bw2 R Bw2 R' D' U2 F' Dw' Rw Fw R2 D' Lw2 Rw Uw2 R' Bw F U' Bw Dw Uw2 U' Bw2 L U' B2 U' Lw F2
*2. *Fw' L' Lw' Rw Bw D2 Uw2 L' R Uw' L' D' Dw B Bw2 D B Bw D Lw2 F' L Bw' Lw' Fw' F' Dw U2 Lw Rw' D Uw' L2 D2 Lw' Rw' Dw2 Rw' R' D U2 Lw Bw' R' Fw2 L2 Rw' R2 Dw2 R2 Dw' Bw' Uw' Lw' B' R' D Dw2 U' Lw'
*3. *Dw2 L2 Lw2 B2 L' R2 D Rw' R Bw' Dw' F U R' Uw2 B' Bw2 L Lw Bw' Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 B R' B2 F' D2 Lw' Bw' Fw Uw' Fw R2 Bw' Lw U' Fw2 D2 Uw2 U2 Bw2 U' L' Rw' F' Lw2 U L Bw2 R U Lw2 Fw2 Lw2 B2 Rw' Bw2 Fw
*4. *R Fw' Dw Uw2 U2 L D2 Dw Uw Lw' Rw' Dw' F' Lw' Dw' Bw Fw' D2 F2 Dw F L2 R2 D Uw' Lw U2 Fw' D U L' Dw2 U' Bw2 R B Dw' Fw' L2 Rw2 R' Fw2 F2 L R' Bw2 Fw' L' R Bw' Fw' Rw2 F L F' L' Dw Uw' U2 Lw2
*5. *F Dw2 U' Rw U Fw2 F2 R U' Fw2 F U' L Bw' R' U Rw' D' Dw' Uw' U' Fw' Dw' B2 Uw2 U2 R Bw D F Rw' Dw' Fw2 F Rw R' Dw2 Lw R' Fw L2 Lw R U Lw Dw Uw L2 Lw Dw' Uw Bw2 F R' B2 Dw Uw' Lw' Bw2 L

*6x6x6*
*1. *L2 2L2 3R 2B' L' D 3U' 2F2 2U2 U' 2L F2 R' 3U' 2U2 U2 2L' 2R' 3F2 2U2 U2 R 2D F2 2U' 2R' B L2 2L' 2R 2D' L2 3U2 2B' F 2D2 2B2 2D2 L2 2R2 2U2 B 2B2 F' R B' 2D L' 3R' R' 2B' 2R F2 3R2 2F2 2L' 3F' 3R2 R 3U 2F R' D B2 2F2 2U2 R2 2F 3R 3F2
*2. *F2 L' 2L2 2B2 D2 2R 3F' 3R2 R 2U' 2B' 2L' R 2F' F 2D' U' F L 2F' U' 3F D U2 B' F' D' 2D' 2L2 2U2 2L2 3U' 2B 3F2 2F2 2U2 2F' 3U2 3R 2R' B F2 3R2 3F2 L' 2B2 3R D 2L D B' 2F F' D2 3F2 2L B 3F' 2D 2U2 U' 2L R2 2U' 2B2 L2 2D' 2F D F
*3. *D2 U' R2 3U' 2L2 2R' R B' 3R2 2B' 3F L' 2F2 3R B' 2U' L' B 2B' 2D' 3U 3R' 2D B2 D 2U 2F2 2L 3U2 R2 2U U L' 3R' 2U2 R' D' 2L' 3U2 2F2 F R2 U2 2L 2B L 2U 2B' 3F2 3R 2U U 2B 3U' L2 2L' R 2D' 2U F' 2D L' B' F R' 2D 2U2 U' 3F' U'
*4. *2R2 3F' 2L 3R 3F' L' 3R' 2R' 2U B 3F 3R 2R' 2U' R' B2 3F2 D' L2 F2 2D' 2B' 3R2 2F2 2D' L2 2L2 3R2 2R R' B U' L 2B2 2L2 2U 3R2 2R' 2B' D2 2L2 2F 2D 3U' R D2 3U' L' B 3F2 2L2 2F' F2 D2 2U2 2L R2 2F' U L' 2U' 2B2 3F2 2F' 2D' 3U L2 F' 2R2 B'
*5. *2B2 3U2 3R' 2R F 2D' 3F' L2 3R 2D' 2R R' 2U2 R2 2U' 2L R' 2D B2 2D 2B2 F 3U' L D 2D2 2U L' 2B2 3F' 2F2 U' 2B 2F2 2L2 2R' D2 2L B 3U2 U 3F 2F2 F2 D U2 F2 2R' 3F' 2F2 2L2 3R' B' 2R2 F2 R 3F' 2F2 L2 2L D' 3R R 3U 2F2 R' D' 3F2 3U 3R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B 3F 3L 3U' 3F' 2D2 U' 3B R' 3D 2R2 2B' R2 2D2 3B' 2L' 3R' 2D 2L' 2B 3F 2F' 3L' 2R R' 2U' 3F' 2L D' B 2R' U 2F2 3R R2 2F 3R' 3U' 2F' 2D2 3U' 2U 3F2 2L 3D F2 2R2 2B2 3B 2L' 2D2 3L2 2F L' 2L2 3R' D2 B' D2 2B2 U' 3F' 3U2 B 3B2 2L 2U L R 3B2 2U' B' 2B2 D' L' 3F' F' 3R D' 2L' 3L D2 3B2 3F2 3L2 3R2 3F' 2R' D' 2D' 3U' 2F 2L2 3B' D2 L2 3D 3U2 2U U
*2. *D 2B L2 2L2 3D 2R' 3D U' 3L2 3D' 2B' 3F F L2 2L' 3L2 3B2 F' 2D' 3D2 B2 2D' 3U' 3L 2R2 3D 2U' 2L 2B 3F2 2F' 3R' 2F' 2R' 2D' 3B' 3L2 3D2 2U2 2L U2 L2 3D2 2L 3F' 2L2 3R R2 2U2 2R 2F2 2D2 3D2 2U B2 2L' R 2B F 2U' 2R2 2B2 3R2 3F2 2R2 3U' U L2 2L2 3R' B2 F2 2D' 2R2 F2 3R2 2D' U' 3R' B 3L 2F 3L' 3R R2 F2 L R2 3F2 U' 3R 2R B 2F' F' 2L' 3L2 R 3D' 3B
*3. *3F' 2F2 2L 3B 2R 3U' 2L' 3D' 2B' L' D' 3U 2U' B 3F' 2F F 3R 3D' F R2 3U2 2F' R2 2D' 2L2 U' 2L B L2 2L 3L2 3R R2 2D2 3D2 3U2 2R' B' F2 3L' 2F' 2D' 2B 3B R' 3B' 3R D2 3U2 3L U2 2L2 3L2 2D' L 2R' 2D' B2 2F2 2D 3U2 U L' R' 3D 2L2 3L2 2R' R 3F2 U' 2F2 F' 2R2 3U2 2U' L' 3F' 2L2 3U' 2F2 2D' 3B' 3D 3L2 U2 2B U' 3L' 2U2 2R' 3D R2 3F2 L 3L' 2R2 R2 2F
*4. *3L' U B F' 2U' 2L' U2 R B2 2F2 3U 3L' 3D 2R R2 3B' F' 2R2 2B2 3F2 2U B 3R R 3F' 2U B' R2 B2 2B D2 2D2 R' D 3R 3U 3B2 3D 3F F' 2L 2R 3F2 U2 2B2 3R' 2U2 B2 2D2 2U 2F' 2L' 2D' 3U' 3F2 3L2 2D U' 2F2 L 2L2 3R' R2 F2 3D 2B2 F' 2L' R2 2D2 3U2 2U2 3L2 2F2 F L2 2L2 3L' R' U' 2B 2F2 L B2 U' 2L 3B' D' R2 3U L' 3F2 3U' U2 L 3D' 3U' 3R' 3D U'
*5. *2L 2B F L2 3U' U2 2L' 2R 2B 2D 2L B2 D' 3D' 2U2 2B2 3B 2U R' 3F' 2F' F L2 2F' 2D 2R2 3U' 2B 2F2 3U 2B2 D' 2D2 3D 3U2 U F 2U B 3U L2 2B' L 2R B' U' 3L' F2 3U' F2 3D2 L D' 3F2 D' B 3B2 U 2F2 F2 R 2F2 3U2 2R2 3F' L' 2B2 3D' 2U' U2 3F2 F2 3L2 3R R' D L' B' 2B L' R2 B2 3L2 2B2 2U2 L2 3D' 2L2 3L' 3U' 3R 3U2 U B2 D 2D 3D' U' 3B2 3R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U2 F R' F R F' R U2
*2. *U2 F' U' F' U R F' U2 F U'
*3. *F U2 R2 U' F U2 R2 F' R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U B' U' F' D' R U' F' L U D B2 U' R2 U L2 D' F2 B2 L2
*2. *U2 B2 R2 D2 B' L2 U2 B D2 U2 F D' B U2 B2 U B R D U'
*3. *U L' U' B D' L D R2 D F U' R2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 U R2 L2 U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Fw' F L Fw D' B Rw Fw2 U2 L' Uw' Fw2 R2 D2 U B2 F' L' F2 R2 Fw Rw' U Rw' R2 Uw L2 B R2 F' R' U' R' B' U' Rw2 Uw2 R2 Fw
*2. *Rw R D' B2 F Rw' R Uw' R2 U' Rw D' L' U2 F2 Rw2 B2 D2 Uw Fw' D2 L2 F' Uw2 U' Rw' Fw' F R2 B Uw2 U2 Rw2 Fw F' Rw' B' F2 R' D2
*3. *B U' Rw2 Uw U F' D2 Uw2 B' L' Rw B Rw Uw Rw' R2 Fw D' Fw' F Uw U2 Fw Rw U' F Uw2 L R Fw Rw2 Fw' D L2 D F D2 Uw' B' F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 Lw2 R F2 Uw2 R Uw' L' Rw Bw2 Dw' B' U' Lw2 Uw2 B F D' Fw Dw2 Lw R' Dw2 Lw' Bw2 Lw2 B' L Lw Rw U L' Fw' Lw2 U L' Dw2 L2 Fw Lw' B Fw2 Rw' Bw2 F Dw2 U' Fw F Dw2 F2 D Dw U Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 Uw
*2. *Dw2 L Lw' Bw' Fw2 Uw2 R' Bw' R2 Bw2 U' B Uw2 L' Dw2 Rw2 B2 D' Fw' Lw2 Bw2 D U' L2 Rw' B2 Fw U2 Fw2 L' R2 Fw' Uw' U Fw Dw2 Bw Fw2 L2 Dw U' B' Bw' Rw U Fw2 Lw2 F L2 R' Bw F Uw2 B2 F' R2 Bw Rw2 Dw' R'
*3. *R' Bw' D' Lw2 D Bw' F2 D' Fw' F' Rw B' Fw' Lw' Bw' L U2 Bw' Uw2 Lw' Fw' D U2 B' Lw2 Bw Uw' Rw Bw2 R Uw' Fw F2 Uw2 Fw' Rw D' Dw2 Lw R' Dw L2 Rw U2 L' B D Uw Lw Rw2 Uw2 B Rw2 B' R F2 Rw' Bw2 Fw L'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B 2U' 2R2 B2 3F2 2D2 2U L' 2L D 2R' B2 R 2B' 2D2 3U2 2U2 2R2 B 3U' 2F' F 2D 2U U2 R' 2B2 3F2 3U' U R 2D 2U2 U 2L' 3U2 3R2 2U2 L' 3R2 2R' B2 3F' 3R' B' 2F' D' 3U' 2U' U' 3R2 F 2R 2U' L2 3R' 2R 2U' R' F L 2R2 B' 2B2 3R2 R' B' 2D' U' L'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F2 F2 L 3L' 3F' 2F 3L2 2B' 2F' F' 3U U2 L2 3D' 2U 3F2 D2 2D' 3U' R' 3U2 2U' 2L2 3L 2R 2U2 3B 3U2 2F L2 3U 3F2 2L' 3R2 R 3B 3F' 2F' D2 R2 3D 2U' L 3B 2L B' D 3U' 2L' 3D 3F2 2F2 3L2 B L 3U' 3F 2F2 2D2 2B' 3B' 3F' 2F2 U' 2B2 3R' 3B' 3R2 3F2 2F' 3U' L' 3L' 3F2 2L 3D' L2 3D' 3U2 3L' F' 2D2 3F' 2U' 2B' F2 3R2 F2 2L' 3R' B 2D 2U2 2F2 2D B' 3F' F' L 3R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B2 R' F' D2 L2 U F' D F' U2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' L2
*2. *B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' B F L2 U B' D2 R D' L' D2 F
*3. *B2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' B L' B' F' D F2 D R' F' U2
*4. *L2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B' D L D2 F2 D R2 U2
*5. *B L2 F' B R' L2 B' U' R2 F' U2 R2 D2 R F2 B2 R' B2 L2 U2 R'
*6. *R2 D B2 D' U' F2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 F U L2 R F' U' L2 B' L' U'
*7. *D2 B' D2 B D2 B2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 D' F R F' D2 B2 D2 L U'
*8. *R2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 U' R2 F' D' B' R U' R U2 R
*9. *F2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U' F2 L2 R' U2 F D' U R' B F' D2 U2
*10. *F' U2 R2 F' D2 B D2 F L2 R' B' F2 L F2 U2 R' F U
*11. *R2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 B' F2 U2 L2 U' F' U2 R' D R2 B' U' L' B F
*12. *B2 L D2 F' D2 R B' D L' U' R F2 B2 U L2 D R2 D B2 D' L2
*13. *B2 U F' R' D' F U' F' B U R2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 U' D'
*14. *D2 U2 L2 D2 L' D2 L U2 R2 F2 D2 B' L2 D R F2 R U2 B D R'
*15. *D U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 U L2 U2 B' U L2 B D2 F D' R D F'
*16. *B U' L2 F2 D' F' B2 D2 L D2 R' U B2 R2 D' B2 D B2 R2 L2 D2
*17. *L' F2 L' B2 L' B2 F2 R D2 U2 F2 U L2 B R' U F' D L R'
*18. *F2 L' D' F U2 R2 L' B D B L2 B2 R2 B U2 F' R2 F U2 D2
*19. *L2 D' R2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B L F L2 D L2 B2 D' F2 R
*20. *F' D2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 D2 B D F L2 R' B F L B' R B2
*21. *R2 U2 F' L2 F L2 F R2 F' U2 R2 U' F2 L D' R U' B L2 D F
*22. *D2 B R2 D2 L2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 U' B2 U R2 B' D' F' L B' D
*23. *R D L2 U' F' R2 B' R' D2 L F2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 U F2 D
*24. *L B U' F R2 U D2 R F U L2 B2 U' D2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2
*25. *U2 B2 R' B2 R' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L B' L2 D B' L' U' L' U' L' R2
*26. *R2 B' R2 U2 B2 D2 B R2 F L2 F2 L' F2 U' L B2 D' R U' B
*27. *B' R' L' D R F2 D B2 R L2 B L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F2 D2 L2
*28. *B' L2 U2 L2 F U2 F2 R2 D' R2 B U' F R B F L2 D
*29. *D R2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 U L B R B2 U' F R B R' F2
*30. *L2 B L2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 R2 F' U' L' B' F' L B' U' B F R'
*31. *D2 F2 L2 B2 F U2 F L2 B' R2 U' B2 R2 U F' L R' B2 U R
*32. *U2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 B' F' D2 L D U R' U2 L2 B2 D L F
*33. *D' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' U' B2 L2 U B2 R' B' L2 R2 D2 R D' L' F2
*34. *L F2 R' D2 R2 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 R2 F L B2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 D' F'
*35. *R2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 D R2 U R2 F2 L R U' L2 B' D2 F R' F' D
*36. *F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 B U L R F' D' F2 L' D' R2
*37. *L2 B' U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 F' R2 D2 R' F D' R2 B2 U2 B2 L B2 F
*38. *D R2 U F2 D L2 D F2 D F' D' B2 R' D R D' B L' D2
*39. *D B2 D2 L2 D L2 D B2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 U R2 U' L2 R' D2 F' U2
*40. *U B2 L2 F2 U2 L D R' B L' U2 D2 L2 F' R2 F2 B' R2 B' R2 L2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F U2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 F D2 F2 L F D' B F L U2 B2 U L2
*2. *D B2 L2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U' F2 U' B' L R' B' U2 F' L2 R2 F'
*3. *D' F2 U' B2 L2 D U F2 L2 U' L2 B U2 R' B L2 U' R F2 R B'
*4. *D2 L D2 B2 D2 U2 L' U2 R2 D2 R' U L' R' B' U F2 R' U2 F
*5. *R2 D2 B U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B R2 B2 R' F D' F L R D2 L2 D

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 U2 B2 D B2 U' L2 U B2 D' R' D2 B' F D2 L U F2 L' U
*2. *F2 U L2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D B' F' L' B U2 R U' F2 D F
*3. *U2 B2 R2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 B L' R D' L' B' R2 U2 R2 D' B
*4. *U2 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 L U2 L' R' D B F L' F2 R D2 L2 B2 U' R2
*5. *R2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U F2 U L2 U' B L' D L R F' L' F' L U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 B2 D2 B2 D U L2 U B2 L2 R' D' F D L' U R' B' F2 R2
*2. *B R2 B D2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 F L2 R' F D L R F' D R' D2 U'
*3. *U R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 R' F L' U R F2 D F2
*4. *F2 L2 F' R2 U2 L2 B R2 F D2 B D' R2 B L' F' D2 U R' D F'
*5. *R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 B D2 U2 L U R' U' B D2 U F D2 R' D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 D' R2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 F2 L' R2 B' D L2 R F U2 B' U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 R' F' R U2 F' U' R' U'
*3. *F U R' B' L' F2 D' F R2 U F' U2 L2 B' U2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 D2
*4. *B2 D2 Rw B2 F U' B L2 R' Fw2 L F' Uw F Uw' Rw2 Fw' Uw' Fw F' U' R2 B D' B' F D U F' Rw Uw' U' Rw2 R B' Fw2 F2 L' Uw' F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' F R' U2 F' U' F' R2
*3. *B' D2 R2 F2 D2 F' U2 L2 F D2 F R' F' L2 B L R D' B2 R F'
*4. *B' Fw' F2 R' F2 Uw Fw' Rw Uw' U Fw Uw2 B' F2 Uw U' Fw Uw U F Rw D2 B2 F2 L2 R2 Uw Fw' F U F Uw2 Rw B Uw2 R2 B2 Fw Uw' Rw
*5. *Fw2 Dw Bw2 D Bw' Uw2 Lw' Bw' Rw' D2 Lw' Bw2 Fw Dw U Bw2 F' D' U B Dw2 Bw' Lw U B Dw2 Uw2 U' Bw' L2 Rw2 D' Rw B2 Uw2 U' B' Bw' Fw Dw2 L2 Uw F' Dw' B' Bw D Lw' Uw' L' Rw' R Dw Uw Lw' Uw' U L F2 L

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=-4 / dUdU u=-5,d=-3 / ddUU u=-2,d=6 / UdUd u=1,d=-1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=5 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=5 / dUdU u=1,d=6 / ddUU u=1,d=0 / UdUd u=0,d=-5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-4 / UUUd
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=-1 / dUdU u=-2,d=5 / ddUU u=6,d=5 / UdUd u=-1,d=-3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-4 / UdUU
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=-2 / dUdU u=4,d=-5 / ddUU u=3,d=4 / UdUd u=3,d=-1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-2 / dUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=-3 / ddUU u=5,d=1 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=0 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' B L U' B U' B L U' l b' u'
*2. *R U B' R U R L B' l' r' b u
*3. *U' B U' R B' U' R' l' b'
*4. *R B' R' U' L R' L' r b
*5. *L' R' L' B U' B R l

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, -3) / (2, 0)
*2. *(1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-1, 3) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -2)
*3. *(0, -4) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2)
*4. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 2) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 2) / (0, 4) / (0, -2)
*5. *(3, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (4, -2) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-3, -4) / (5, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U' D' U' D U R U' D'
*2. *R D' L D R U' R D R
*3. *R' L' R L' U D U' R'
*4. *L D U L' D' L R' U'
*5. *U' L R' D' U L D L' R' U'


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 18, 2014)

*2x2*: (2.92), (6.31), 5.77, 3.93, 4.57 = *4.76*
*3x3*: (14.71), 13.13, 13.32, (12.91), 14.52 = *13.66*
*pyraminx*: (11.11+), 5.29, (2.95), 4.33, 3.55 = *4.39*
*skewb*: 11.62, (9.24), 11.91, 18.08, (20.44) = *13.87*


----------



## mande (Mar 18, 2014)

FMC: 30 moves


Spoiler



Solution: F' D' F' D B' D' F2 D B F' R' F' R U' R' U R D' F' D B2 L' B' U' D R' D' B2 U2 R2

Explanation:
On inverse scramble,
2x2x3: R2 U2 B2 D R D' U B L B2
Pseudo F2L: D' F D (F)
Use F as premove

Leave 3 corners: 
F' R' U' R U R' F R F D' F' D

Skeleton on scramble: F' D' F * D F' R' F' R U' R' U R D' F' D B2 L' B' U' D R' D' B2 U2 R2
Insert at * : F2 D B' D' F2 D B D' to cancel 3 moves

Total = 30



MultiBLD: 13/15 in 57:12.61[37:51.45] = 11 points
2nd cube off by a 3 cycle of edges (forgot to exec a letter pair)
9th cube iff by 2 twisted corners (memod a wrong target sticker)


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Mar 18, 2014)

2x2: (4.00) 4.70 (6.01) 5.23 4.30 = 4.74
3x3: 17.98 (16.03) 16.53 (18.87) 17.30 = 17.27
5x5: 2:47.92 (2:44.92) 3:10.70 3:06.22 (3:21.52) = 3:01.61 (PB avg. )
3x3 OH: 40.93 41.25 (50.37) (36.68) 44.88 = 42.35
FMC: 58
Pyraminx: 16.21 (17.35) 11.90 (11.70) 12.48 = 13.53


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Mar 19, 2014)

*2x2 : *(3.49), (6.48), 5.17, 4.21, 4.84 = *4.74*
*3x3 : *(16.07), 16.00, 15.38, 13.27, (13.26) = *14.88*
*4x4 : *59.60, (1:06.23), 53.47, 52.76, (48.50) = *55.28*
*5x5 : *(1:34.60), (2:00.97), 1:46.87, 1:48.24, 1:43.77 = *1:46.29*
*6x6 : *3:19.39, (3:21.47), (2:56.48), 3:08.02, 3:10.76 = *3:10.39*
*7x7 : *(4:40.91), 4:22.74, (4:18.60), 4:24.93, 4:27.92 = *4:25.19*
*2x2 BLD : *DNF, 1:00.77, 47.75 = *47.75*
*3x3 BLD : *2:20.82, 1:55.60, 2:32.99 = *1:55.60*
*OH : *41.47, (48.91), (40.06), 41.58, 42.65 = *41.90*
*MTS : *50.26, (55.95), 43.16, (38.99), 44.13 = *45.85*
*2-4 relay : 1:15.19*
*2-5 relay : 3:06.77*
*Clock : *(14.69), 15.33, (18.60), 16.63, 15.33 = *15.76*
*Megaminx : *(1:39.65), 1:35.42, (1:23.03), 1:37.77, 1:25.66 = *1:32.95*
*Pyraminx : *(3.81), 6.36, 6.20, (6.47), 5.96 = *6.17*
*Square-1 : *35.46, 25.35, (59.53), 35.14, (24.83) = *31.98*
*Skewb : *(14.87), 13.89, 12.09, (9.73), 10.82 = *12.27*


----------



## BenjaminW (Mar 19, 2014)

*2x2 :* 8.71, (8.77), (5.39), 8.47, 6.69 *= 7.96* 
*3x3 :* 26.59, 27.15, (29.15), (24.93), 25.86 *= 26.53*
*4x4 :* 1:36.90, 1:33.16, 1:34.14, (1:24.61), (1:42.96) *= 1:34.73*
*5x5 :* (4:10.97), 3:38.00, (3:28.30), 3:33.44, 3:47.97 *= 3:39.80*
*6x6 :* (7:28.62), 7:38.05, 7:49.12, (8:35.34), 7:53.47 *= 7:46.88*
*7x7 :* (15:17.27), 13:23.32, (11:45.48), 12:08.77, 12:44.42 *= 12:45.50 *
*OH :* (1:20.53), 1:06.97, (1:00.30), 1:11.00, 1:19.40 *= 1:12.46*
*Megaminx :* 3:37.33, 3:51.30, (4:10.60), (3:33.67), 4:06.36 *= 3:51.66*
*Pyraminx :* (15.23), 14.53, 14.12, 15.15, (11.54) *=14.60*
*Skewb :* (25.39), 24.74, 21.53, (19.69), 22.28 *= 22.85*
*Relay 2-4 = 2:21.48*
*Relay 2-5 = 6:28.34*
*Feet :* (4:11.35), 5:11.22, (5:17.62), 5:05.09, 4:30.58 *= 4:55.63*


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 19, 2014)

*3x3x3*: 23.43 23.48 25.22 (21.93) (25.51) = *24.04* //I suck
*4x4x4*: 2:16.36 (1:52.76) 2:13.21 (2:26.21) 2:13.15 = *2:14.24*


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 19, 2014)

*3x3:* (11.48), 10.25, 10.97, (9.72), 10.67 = *10.63*
*3BLD:* DNF(45.94), 28.99, DNF(53.60) = *28.99* Silly consistency, but great single .
*2x2:* (2.20), (5.57), 3.12, 3.43, 4.04 = *3.53*
*2BLD:* 10.08, 20.22, 9.34 = *9.34*


----------



## p2pcmlp (Mar 19, 2014)

*4x4*: 44.69, 46.61, (43.58), (51.58), 49.14= 46.81
*OH*: (38.78), (27.57), 32.21, 32.10, 35.17= 33.16


----------



## Dene (Mar 23, 2014)

3x3: 18.31, 15.01, (14.53), 17.35, (29.99) = 16.89
4x4: 54.42, 1:06.21, 1:05.38, (52.64), (DNF) = 1:02.00
5x5: 1:41.44, (1:43.16), 1:39.59, (1:33.28), 1:37.94 = 1:39.66
6x6: 3:03.03, 3:03.28, 2:54.68, (2:53.27), (3:13.91) = 3:00.33
7x7: (4:44.98), 4:44.88, (3:59.80), 4:43.81, 4:38.29 = 4:42.33
OH: (35.49), 34.26, 35.17, 35.00, (23.91) = 34.81
Megaminx: 1:52.52, (1:50.07), 1:59.74, 2:06.88, (2:21.51) = 1::59.71


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 23, 2014)

*2x2*: (3.48), 8.04, (8.75), 4.85, 6.85 = *6.58*
*3x3*: 20.99, 17.20, 19.92, (14.51), (21.24) = *19.37*
*OH*: (25.51), 33.09, (38.36), 35.57, 31.61 = *33.42*
*2BLD*: DNF, DNF, 2:08.38 = *2:08.38*
*3BLD:* DNF, DNF, 5:29.27 = *5:29.27*
*MTS*: (DNF), 4:41.68, (1:53.16), 3:01.92, 2:20.71 = *3:21.44*
*Pyraminx*: 8.28, 8.34, 8.16, (17.18), (3.90) = *8.26*. First good single I've had in a while, although lockups made it slower than it could have been.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 25, 2014)

5x5: DNF(1:19.63), 1:51.61, 2:01.99, 1:56.35, 2:08.67 = 2:02.34

Terrible. Accidentally dropped my cube on my keyboard on the first solve, lol


----------



## Mikel (Mar 25, 2014)

3x3: 39.83, 42.96, (44.94), 43.36, (35.61) = 42.05
6x6: 24:23.53, DNS, DNS = DNF

Done OH


----------



## kcl (Mar 25, 2014)

2x2: (1.501), 1.518, (2.551), 1.784, 1.602 = 1.63 
loool wat almost all were one looked..


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 25, 2014)

Preliminary results: congratulations to qaz, Iggy, AndersB and Skullush
(contest still open until next one starts)

*2x2x2*(37)

 1.63 kclejeune
 1.79 Coolster01
 1.86 Lucas Wesche
 2.98 riley
 3.44 animeshsareen12
 3.53 Tao Yu
 3.54 TheDubDubJr
 3.56 AndersB
 3.64 yuxuibbs
 3.64 natezach728
 3.66 Lapinsavant
 4.13 Natecuber
 4.17 Iggy
 4.18 mycube
 4.20 qaz
 4.63 Skullush
 4.70 giorgi
 4.74 bacyril
 4.74 Ultimate Cuber
 4.76 SirWaffle
 4.92 bh13
 5.09 jaysammey777
 5.14 Spaxxy
 5.27 CyanSandwich
 5.50 typeman5
 5.54 larosh12
 6.21 Regimaster
 6.57 Thekubare
 6.58 notfeliks
 6.79 Schmidt
 7.00 LostGent
 7.96 BenjaminW
 8.61 ickathu
 9.13 Mike Hughey
 20.67 mickael
 40.10 MatsBergsten
 DNF thatkid
*3x3x3 *(42)

 9.16 Lucas Wesche
 9.18 Lapinsavant
 9.58 ansonl
 10.45 stevecho816
 10.63 Tao Yu
 11.10 Iggy
 11.12 riley
 12.65 Thekubare
 12.80 yuxuibbs
 13.00 qaz
 13.08 mycube
 13.09 Skullush
 13.14 uvafan
 13.35 TheDubDubJr
 13.48 AndersB
 13.66 SirWaffle
 13.82 sudarshan
 13.96 Natecuber
 14.70 giorgi
 14.88 bacyril
 15.37 typeman5
 15.52 bh13
 16.77 jaysammey777
 16.85 Regimaster
 16.89 Dene
 17.27 Ultimate Cuber
 18.68 Kenneth Svendson
 19.37 notfeliks
 19.47 CyanSandwich
 20.26 ickathu
 20.74 larosh12
 21.59 Perff
 22.40 LostGent
 23.68 Schmidt
 24.04 MarcelP
 24.86 Mike Hughey
 26.53 BenjaminW
 33.40 ComputerGuy365
 37.09 MatsBergsten
 40.29 mickael
 42.05 Mikel
 DNF thatkid
*4x4x4*(28)

 35.04 Lucas Wesche
 40.92 Lapinsavant
 46.40 TheDubDubJr
 46.81 p2pcmlp
 48.87 riley
 49.22 AndersB
 53.07 Iggy
 54.89 mycube
 55.28 bacyril
 56.68 qaz
 57.11 Skullush
 57.23 Thekubare
 58.13 yuxuibbs
 58.70 jaysammey777
 1:02.00 Dene
 1:07.29 Spaxxy
 1:08.73 giorgi
 1:08.92 thatkid
 1:11.05 Regimaster
 1:11.90 bh13
 1:22.76 ickathu
 1:34.73 BenjaminW
 1:37.93 Mike Hughey
 1:41.81 CyanSandwich
 1:42.65 Schmidt
 2:14.24 MarcelP
 2:22.36 MatsBergsten
 3:41.25 mickael
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:24.06 Lapinsavant
 1:32.92 mycube
 1:39.66 Dene
 1:45.09 TheDubDubJr
 1:46.29 bacyril
 1:51.39 Skullush
 1:55.84 qaz
 1:56.59 Natecuber
 1:59.52 yuxuibbs
 2:01.93 Thekubare
 2:02.34 Iggy
 2:07.58 AndersB
 2:21.43 jaysammey777
 2:28.40 thatkid
 2:33.33 bh13
 2:43.21 Mike Hughey
 3:01.61 Ultimate Cuber
 3:39.80 BenjaminW
 5:16.29 MatsBergsten
 DNF Schmidt
*6x6x6*(10)

 3:00.33 Dene
 3:11.50 TheDubDubJr
 3:12.72 bacyril
 3:32.27 qaz
 3:51.29 AndersB
 3:53.97 Skullush
 4:34.67 jaysammey777
 7:46.88 BenjaminW
 DNF Mikel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(10)

 3:34.56 Lucas Wesche
 4:15.02 TheDubDubJr
 4:25.20 bacyril
 4:42.33 Dene
 5:24.68 qaz
 5:34.75 AndersB
 6:08.07 Skullush
12:45.50 BenjaminW
 DNF jaysammey777
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(24)

 15.87 stevecho816
 16.09 Lucas Wesche
 17.88 yuxuibbs
 20.87 Skullush
 21.06 AndersB
 21.96 riley
 21.99 Lapinsavant
 23.78 mycube
 25.09 TheDubDubJr
 25.43 giorgi
 27.51 Iggy
 33.16 p2pcmlp
 33.42 notfeliks
 34.66 Thekubare
 34.81 Dene
 36.51 Kenneth Svendson
 37.27 qaz
 38.35 larosh12
 41.90 bacyril
 42.35 Ultimate Cuber
 58.86 Schmidt
 1:05.33 CyanSandwich
 1:12.46 BenjaminW
 2:58.60 mickael
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:14.97 Kenneth Svendson
 2:13.54 qaz
 4:55.63 BenjaminW
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 5.54 Coolster01
 9.34 Tao Yu
 10.80 stevecho816
 13.63 Iggy
 17.12 mycube
 21.96 CyanSandwich
 23.87 qaz
 24.04 Mike Hughey
 24.76 Skullush
 24.99 MatsBergsten
 30.58 AndersB
 34.00 thatkid
 47.75 bacyril
 1:40.31 larosh12
 1:57.19 Schmidt
 2:08.38 notfeliks
 DNF mickael
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 28.99 Tao Yu
 35.60 Iggy
 38.66 mycube
 1:00.31 qaz
 1:14.44 CyanSandwich
 1:19.97 MatsBergsten
 1:23.50 Mike Hughey
 1:33.28 thatkid
 1:55.60 bacyril
 2:18.48 AndersB
 2:23.52 okayama
 5:29.27 notfeliks
 DNF Skullush
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 3:49.42 mycube
 3:49.88 Iggy
 6:44.32 MatsBergsten
 8:29.46 Skullush
 8:55.12 thatkid
 9:32.34 CyanSandwich
 DNF qaz
 DNF okayama
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 7:43.56 mycube
15:26.04 qaz
49:05.77 okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF qaz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF qaz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

16/16 (59:48)  CyanSandwich
14/15 (36:05)  Iggy
13/15 (57:12)  mande
3/6 (29:08)  qaz
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 45.85 bacyril
 1:09.32 qaz
 1:33.76 Skullush
 1:36.69 AndersB
 3:21.44 notfeliks
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 52.22 Lapinsavant
 1:04.25 TheDubDubJr
 1:06.95 mycube
 1:08.58 AndersB
 1:12.35 qaz
 1:12.89 yuxuibbs
 1:14.43 riley
 1:15.19 bacyril
 1:15.28 Iggy
 1:18.93 Thekubare
 1:26.70 Skullush
 1:33.81 giorgi
 1:34.36 thatkid
 1:35.38 jaysammey777
 1:41.52 bh13
 2:07.65 Schmidt
 2:21.48 BenjaminW
 2:26.37 CyanSandwich
 4:12.11 mickael
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:57.39 mycube
 3:06.77 bacyril
 3:10.01 yuxuibbs
 3:18.10 AndersB
 3:24.75 Skullush
 3:26.97 qaz
 3:35.86 jaysammey777
 3:43.13 thatkid
 4:29.47 bh13
 4:58.36 giorgi
 6:28.34 BenjaminW
*Magic*(4)

 1.06 yuxuibbs
 2.58 AndersB
 15.88 thatkid
 DNF qaz
*Master Magic*(2)

 3.61 yuxuibbs
 4.69 AndersB
*Skewb*(15)

 6.75 Skullush
 7.74 TheDubDubJr
 8.95 Iggy
 9.16 yuxuibbs
 9.51 riley
 9.77 stevecho816
 9.81 AndersB
 12.27 bacyril
 12.83 qaz
 13.24 mycube
 13.87 SirWaffle
 18.19 Schmidt
 20.10 Thekubare
 22.85 BenjaminW
 23.38 giorgi
*Clock*(11)

 8.27 Perff
 8.41 Natecuber
 10.35 Iggy
 11.10 qaz
 13.12 yuxuibbs
 14.88 TheDubDubJr
 15.76 bacyril
 18.00 riley
 19.16 mycube
 20.51 AndersB
 24.08 Skullush
*Pyraminx*(22)

 3.91 Iggy
 4.39 SirWaffle
 5.78 Skullush
 5.96 Thekubare
 6.17 bacyril
 6.24 Natecuber
 6.44 TheDubDubJr
 6.64 bh13
 6.94 riley
 7.27 Regimaster
 8.13 yuxuibbs
 8.26 notfeliks
 8.60 qaz
 10.44 giorgi
 11.70 AndersB
 12.55 Schmidt
 12.67 thatkid
 13.53 Ultimate Cuber
 13.70 CyanSandwich
 14.53 mycube
 14.60 BenjaminW
 21.82 LostGent
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:27.00 TheDubDubJr
 1:27.52 Iggy
 1:32.95 bacyril
 1:41.64 Skullush
 1:57.40 qaz
 1:58.09 AndersB
 1:59.71 Dene
 2:03.97 mycube
 2:24.60 bh13
 3:51.66 BenjaminW
*Square-1*(10)

 23.61 Iggy
 28.69 Skullush
 31.98 bacyril
 40.25 TheDubDubJr
 42.12 AndersB
 46.25 qaz
 58.03 bh13
 1:06.47 CyanSandwich
 1:07.07 Regimaster
 1:18.49 thatkid
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

25 irontwig
26 Attila
28 guusrs
28 okayama
30 mande
35 AndersB
40 qaz
41 bh13
57 CyanSandwich
58 Ultimate Cuber

*Contest results*

337 qaz
299 Iggy
270 AndersB
270 Skullush
254 TheDubDubJr
248 mycube
246 bacyril
203 yuxuibbs
175 riley
172 Lapinsavant
158 Lucas Wesche
156 CyanSandwich
139 Thekubare
124 bh13
114 Dene
113 giorgi
112 Tao Yu
107 jaysammey777
105 Natecuber
103 MatsBergsten
99 stevecho816
97 thatkid
87 BenjaminW
79 SirWaffle
78 Ultimate Cuber
75 notfeliks
70 Schmidt
70 Regimaster
61 Mike Hughey
58 Coolster01
51 mande
47 larosh12
46 p2pcmlp
43 ansonl
40 typeman5
39 kclejeune
39 Kenneth Svendson
38 okayama
35 ickathu
35 animeshsareen12
34 Spaxxy
33 uvafan
31 natezach728
29 sudarshan
28 mickael
27 Perff
25 LostGent
20 irontwig
19 Attila
18 MarcelP
18 guusrs
12 Mikel
8 ComputerGuy365


----------

